# Question for Peedee



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Peedee, is this map,showing position of CL and CS sites,available to down load or is it something that you have compiled your self?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/thumbs/t_moggseye_208.jpg
would it be possible to let us know how to download the map please.
thanks
curlyboy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Curlyboy, it is something I compiled myself. The mapping is Ordinance Survey from >Memory Map< with POIs downloaded from the Clubs' web sites and converted into Memory Map format. The C&CC haven't made theirs available for sometime. Don't know why but they seem to not want to supply them any more???? They must be getting out of date by now. 

peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for that Peedee, I'll have a go at converting the CC POi's myself, that will be very useful.

curlyboy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have found the best way to do it is to download the Garmin files which are CSV format. I use these as source files for both Memory Map and my Sat Nav. Open the CSV files with Excel and add the information required by MM and load into MM as a CSV file.

The attached is a sample of the CC sites MM CSV file. Hope it helps.

peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes that helps a lot peedee, I'll let you know how I get on with it.
cheers
curlyboy


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*CC CLs POIs*

A caution if I may.

I had an exchange some time ago with the CC on the accuracy of the locations given. They have been using post codes. As a result in rural areas where one code is used for a large area, when it is translated into a Sat Nav it can give some 'interesting' results!

Perhaps the delay in re-issuing is due to a major overhaul to get them accurate?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have not had any problem with the Caravan Club ones at all, its the Caravan and Camping Clubs ones which have not been available for about a year now. You can leave you email address to be advised when they are made available and I am still waiting!

peedee
ps Just checked and there is no change. from their site



> SatNav camp sites points of interest file We're sorry but we have removed the POI files in order to update them.
> 
> We don't know how long this process may take so if you would like to be notified when they are ready please complete our online form


----------

